# The Clash!



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Watch out!!*

I am planning on attending this race. I have been looking forward to a Saturday event to attend. I want to help sponsor it with some prizes and will get in touch with Ron. Bob B


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and here I was thinking...*









:wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Track Picture*

Here is a picture of Rolling Thunder. Notice that the driver's stations are on casters. You need a lot of horsepower on this track!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pictures*

NSC podium.









ASRL podium.









Truck podium.


----------

